# I received a summons yesterday



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...for jury duty in Federal Court. I've reported twice previously, but haven't been chosen for trial. I hope I get picked this time, I love this kind of thing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Jury duty causes me hardship. I opt out with just cause. 

Good luck getting selected.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jury duty is a pain but I show up every time. I have yet to be picked. Me showing up with a hangman's noose might have something to do with that.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I have never received a summons. My friends gets called up at least once a year and hates it.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Never been called, but my wife did. She didnt get picked but hated having to fight all the parking and traffic to get up there.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only time I ever got called, . . . we had moved about a week before.

My mailbox is in the county that called me, . . . but my house is across the road, . . . and in a different county.

I called em up, . . . told em I would not be there, . . . got a nasty-gram with all the usual threats.

Had to write out a letter, asking permission of the presiding judge to be excused.

Just glad I live across the road...........

Me and Prepared One have the same idea, . . . but mine is a little prepared speech:

Prosecutor / Defense attorney: "Now, Dwight, tell us, do you have any preconceived opinion about the defendant?"

Dwight: "No, I don't know him, . . . but if you look at the sloping forehead, those beady little eyes, and the way he furtively glances around the courtroom, that tells me he is guilty as sin, . . . needs a decade or two of incarceration to adjust his attitude."

I'll probably go fishing that afternoon while court is in session.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well if it is your kind of thing, enjoy. I have been called for local jury duty a couple of times, but have always been released. Maybe it has something to do with choice of clothing?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

When they bring the guilty bastard into the courtroom....just stare him down! Then wink at the defense attorney! Total confusion ensues.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A friend went for jury duty (local) and got on a case. After lunch, the jurors were standing in line in on the fire escape stairway wait to be let into the courtroom. Some guy in a business suit loudly lamented about how much money he was losing in pay. A 19 or 20 year old kid brags, "I love this, I'm making over twice as much as I do in my job at the hamburger place." My friend replies, "The $19 we get is per day, not per hour." The kid almost started crying. True story!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sat as a jurist one time. Lost all faith in the reasoning skills of my fellow humans.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Well if it is your kind of thing, enjoy. I have been called for local jury duty a couple of times, but have always been released. Maybe it has something to do with choice of clothing?
> 
> View attachment 14781


Type of clothing attire is clearly stated when summoned to jury duty in the state of Mi. If you do not comply they will throw you in the pokey with a contempt charge. So your T shirt Idea wouldn't fly here.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I was on grand jury most was basic stealing but being buffalo NY and the peace bridge being right there they sent us allot of people transporting drugs cases and but my last one I did before asking to leave and was granted I was starting a new job and I hated it had bad bad bad just damn awful GRRR crap that people who do such things need to be KILLED and in a harsh way that will send their ### screaming to hell.
but I got lucky when I was granted my leave when they had more evidence that coming the following week and I would not be able to stomach it


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would love jury duty, I make up my mind by listening and thinking. If they are not guilty, I will be their best friend, and if they are guilty, they are in real trouble.
I have had 3 jury trials and I lost 1, but it was over an eviction. The other 2 were a lot more serious, and I won those.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I was called to jury duty. Two grandmas got off because they had plans to take grandkids to Disneyland. Others wimped out with equally lame excuses. I was working the graveyard shift on a locked, acute psychiatric ward, and tried to claim hardship, due to lack of sleep. I also mentioned that, as a psychologist, I could tell the guy did it just by looking at him.

They made me jury foreman.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

My wife got called last year, but got it postponed due to having our son. Guess they didn't want that to happen in the middle of the courtroom. 

The rescheduled time came and she got out of it again due to significant illness. Hopefully they won't bother her again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Better you than me. Ask to be put on the first panel. You'll be in more cases than you could ever want.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Better you than me. Ask to be put on the first panel. You'll be in more cases than you could ever want.


I've never had to do jury, I don't think Jury trials are as common in Canada. A lot more cases are handled by judge, and only really really serious cases have the option of Jury. Of course I do not vote, in general, so I am not on any voter's lists which is what is used to select juries, so I atleast for the next 4 years will not be called, and likely never. I don't think anyone can really have much luck serving me by regular process as I do not currently have a mailing address, as there is no residential delivery where my property is, and I do not have a POBOX assigned.

IMO if its the law just show up and do it, normally this stuff only takes a day or two or so off and on. Unless you are sequestered whatever. Its not really a big deal just a little bit of civic duty.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Will2 said:


> Its not really a big deal just a little bit of civic duty.


Unless you have a job or a company to run.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a summons once in my hometown. Apparently I was supposed to fill out a survey, mail it in and then show up. I just showed up, lady said I wasn't on the list so I went home. Got one here in SA, sat there all day and never got selected to interviewed or whatever they do. Just sat there.


----------



## rmcmurry (Jan 29, 2016)

Got called twice. First time, I got selected as an alternate in a murder case. Meant I had to be there for the whole trial. Mostly boring stuff. Second time, I was selected for a breaking and entering with rape. Since I had never been to court, I looked at it as a learning experience. The worst part was that they had to go over what had happened, to whom it happened and who they had charged and why, all before they started the selection process. Takes half a day to get started.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I got called a few times but was let go because I knew the person being charged (in every case) I think they put me on a do not call list or something..


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

I have served on several juries and the stupidity of the average citizen amazes me.

I served on 2 juries in one week and was close to exhaustion when it was all over.
I do not want to do it ever again but will go if called.

I hope someone like me would be on my jury. 
I believe in innocent until proven guilty and you better have some real evidence.

It is probably our highest duty after serving in the military and it is our last real opportunity to actually have some effect on a highly corrupt system.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I served as the Foreman on the Grand Jury, talk about the "extra" stuff you hear, WOW... It's been about 20 years since then, I guess that gets you black listed, I know I could never be an impartial jurist.

*Rancher*


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I hate prosecutors! I had a self defense case once. Got into an argument with someone and they broke a beer bottle over my head. I beat the snot out the person and sent them to the hospital.

I later got arrested at gun point by the MSP and was taken to Kent County Jail (Michigan). Because of the way they arrested me I knew they already thought I was guilty and when they tried to question me I told them to get bent that they already thought I was guilty and didn’t have anything to say. The correction officers took me to a cell and proceeded to kick the crap out of me. I bonded out a couple of days later and had two black eyes, A busted lip, A cut ear to ear from where they ripped my shirt off of me and bruises all over my body. I had a perfect bruise on my back of a boot print.

The prosecutor was hell bent on giving me a felony. So I took it to trial.

$8000.00 later in attorney fees and at my trial my attorney tore them up. Caught the guy lying on the stand and caught all kinds of false information.
The judge called the prosecutor and my attorney to the bench and asked why they didn’t plea bargain this out and that the prosecutor was stupid they were probably going to lose the case. The prosecutor then offered a high misdemeanor to my attorney for a plea bargain. Keep in mind I was a correction officer at the time and that anything serious would cost me my job. I told my attorney to tell the prosecutor to go get F’d, I will take my chance with the jury.

Long story short. I got a not guilty verdict. The prosecutor did not care about the truth. They just want statistics showing they got guilty verdicts. Something they can show the voters.

As far as the C/O’s kicking my butt. I filed a complaint with the MSP and they took photos of my injuries and told me to do a freedom of information act request to get copies which I did. I got a letter back that they were lost. I filed a complaint with Kent County Internal Affairs and their final answer was that there officers did no wrong.
The criminal justice system put a bad taste in my mouth. I soon went active duty national guard (AGR) after this and never looked back. Oh, lesson learned is who ever calls the cops first, they will probably win. At least in the short term.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

And your jury consisted of 12 people not smart enough to weasel out of jury duty.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MatGen, I find your tale to be disheartening, although I'm sure you're telling the truth. I'll keep my eye on the DA if I get empanneled.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes I am telling the truth. I don't have anything to gain and I don't care if anybody doesn't believe me. If you get selected enjoy your civil duty but keep an open mind.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Must be something in the air I got a notice of being on the current list for jury Duty yesterday.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

Two years after my Father died, he was summoned for JD... I opened the letter and read it... I giggled... Looked up and said "Dad, If you go to this, I want to be there and watch everyones reactions"... I threw the letter out, and said "I sure hope they come looking for him, because I will tell them that he moved - and I was planning on giving them the address to the cemetery." - I got one more letter for him about same JD date... They never did come looking for him... haha.... That was 4 years ago. LOL!!! Oh well. I got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've been called many times. Several times in Denton County that resulted in me not being selected. One was dismissed and the other was a case of some guy that beat the snot outta his girlfriend, I told em that any man that lays a hand on a woman aught to swing. Dismissed. Now out here in ETX I been called several times. Twice the person plea bargain out and the latest I had to sit in the dang courtroom all freaking day. The case was an alleged child abuser. Got myself dismissed from that one when the defense attorney realized that I hate people like the scumbag that abused his 10yo stepdaughter. I knew that sumbitch was guilty by the look on his face and was itching to convict the bastard. Turns out I was right cause it was in the papers later that week. Never been called since that one. Innocent until proven guilty didn't work with my gut feeling that day. Sad to say.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I got called once, didn't get picked.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The final result of my summons was: all jurors in my group dismissed because all cases settled out of court.

Always the bridesmaid, never the...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got the letter yesterday two weeks next month jury duty. I was surprised, they like old liberals for jury duty around here. That is not part of my profile. I will do my duty.
The questions on the form they send out IMO where meaningless and I told them so. My race, My status married or not,ect having nothing to do with serving on a jury IMO. That comment and failure to respond to some of the questions must not have bothered them much.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been called three times.
First was for Federal then for state.
Both times I was bounced because I was a police officer.
Last time I filled out the form to be excused, too old, was accepted.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

IprepUprep said:


> Two years after my Father died, he was summoned for JD... ............


That just goes to show how well informed our "gubment survents" really are, . . . I'd laugh too.

It's also like one of my buddies in the Navy, . . . he had gone through boot camp, . . . was several weeks into his MOS schooling, . . . got his draft notice.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been called at least 1/2 dozen times but never selected or even interviewed. Now that I'm retired it would be easier but would rather pass if I could. Either way I will always show up if called.

1895gunner


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Getting called here is a 90 day sentence.....Your there for 90 days regardless!

I got called once and told em I'd be more than happy to do my duty for the Judicial system!


Then told em since I'm totally deaf I'd be happy to furnish a list of 700$ an hour sign language interpreters they could choose from! Assholes didn't want me after that!...I've never felt so discriminated against in my life!


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I got a summons when I lived in Florida. It was for a murder trial. One of the 1st question was "Did I think any crime besides 1st degree murder deserved the death penalty". I answered child molesters and rapists should be fried right along with them. I was excused and an never got another summons. Honesty was the best policy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

IprepUprep said:


> Two years after my Father died, he was summoned for JD... I opened the letter and read it... I giggled... Looked up and said "Dad, If you go to this, I want to be there and watch everyones reactions"... I threw the letter out, and said "I sure hope they come looking for him, because I will tell them that he moved - and I was planning on giving them the address to the cemetery." - I got one more letter for him about same JD date... They never did come looking for him... haha.... That was 4 years ago. LOL!!! Oh well. I got a chuckle out of it.


 Many place use vote registration roles to call juries . Not uncommon your dad was voting for a few years after he died. Happens in Madison and Milwaukee WI. along with Chicago a lot.


----------

